# Programm-Icons aus der Taskleiste entfernen



## eckibr (29. Oktober 2004)

Hallo,

wie kann ich Programm-Icons aus der Taskleiste entfernen, ohne das jeweilige Programm zu beenden? Ich möchte unter WinXP die alte CLOCK.EXE von den Win95-Powertoys laufen lassen, aber es stört mich, daß das Programm unnötig Platz in der Taskleiste einnimmt.


----------



## Night Vision Worker (29. Oktober 2004)

Soweit ich weiss gibt es keine Möglichkeit das Ding aus der Taskleiste zu löschen. Wird es in der SysTray angezeigt könntest du die WinXP-Funktion nutzen und es ausblenden!

..schau doch mal bei deinem Proggi, ob du es von der Task in die SysTray verbannen kannst! ..dann über "inaktive Symbole ausblenden" das Icon aus dem Sichtfeld verbannen!

good luck!


----------



## eckibr (29. Oktober 2004)

Nein, solche Optionen hat das Programm leider nicht.


----------



## Night Vision Worker (29. Oktober 2004)

..sorry, aber dann sehe ich ziemlich schwarz für dein Problem! Du könntest kucken, ob es ein Programm gibt, das Tasks ausblendet - oder wo man das in der Registry ändert! *falls überhaupt*

Sorry, can't help here!


----------

